# Surprise, Surprise!



## Rebbetzin (May 29, 2012)

This morning when I arrived at the goat pen, I was surprised to see 
two young lambs come out from behind the chicken run!







The mama goats are not too sure they want these new creatures around!






But the kids appear to be warming up to them.







They seem content to spend most of the time off by themselves.











They are eight weeks old. And are being raised for meat.
Don't get attached... Don't get attached...Don't get attached.


----------



## elevan (May 29, 2012)




----------

